
Jerry, the independent inventor whom had 600+ patents, torpedoed big corps - himom
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerome_H._Lemelson
======
himom
Guess who’s the highest paid lawyer in America? One of Jerry’s former lawyers,
the “Babe Ruth of patent trolls” whom also happens to be one of the major
supporters of the Aspen Institute.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_D._Hosier](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_D._Hosier)

------
justinclift
Reading that wikipedia article, it seems like this guy created submarine
patents too. :/

